# Profibus Busfehler



## Tobias2k9 (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar haben wir im Schaltschrank einen Siemens RS 485 Repeater der per Profibus an ein ET200s angeschlossen ist (Kabellänge ca. 10m Lapp Kabel Profibus). Nun müssen wir das Kabel verlängern auf ca 25m. Sobald wir das 25m Kabel angeschlossen haben haben wir einen Busfehler an der ET200s. Das Kabel ist genau das selbe wie das kürzere...wir haben auch div. andere Längen ausprobiert jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Wisst Ihr woran das liegen könnte ? Habe auch mal die übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von 1,5Mbit auf 3 Mbit und mal kleiner als 1,5Mbit probiert und ebenfalls ohne Erfolg...

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar haben wir im Schaltschrank einen Siemens RS 485 Repeater der per Profibus an ein ET200s angeschlossen ist (Kabellänge ca. 10m Lapp Kabel Profibus). Nun müssen wir das Kabel verlängern auf ca 25m. Sobald wir das 25m Kabel angeschlossen haben haben wir einen Busfehler an der ET200s. Das Kabel ist genau das selbe wie das kürzere...wir haben auch div. andere Längen ausprobiert jedoch ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...




Abgesehen davon das wir das Thema schon zig Mal durchgekaut haben.... 

Was machen die Abschlusswiderstände ?
Sind die Stecker vernüftig und richtig angeschlossen  ?


----------



## Tobias2k9 (29 Januar 2009)

Ja ihr hattet das Thema schon 1000 mal aber es ist sowas von unlogisch da:

Ich 100% das selbe Kabel verwende der einzige Unterschied ist das das Kabel 15m länger ist (Insgesamt 25m)

Sonst nichts der rest ist alles richtig da das kürzere Stück sofort funktioniert. Ich habe mehr als 10 mal richtig geschaut on die Adern richtig untergeklemmt sind. Ich habe div. andere Kabel auch getestet...Phänomenal


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2009)

Ich vermute immer noch das irgendwas an der Verkabelung oder an den Widerstanden nicht passt... Es muss nicht unbedingt an den Steckern/Widerständen des neuen Kabels liegen. 

Dir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als den gesamten Busverlauf zu kontrollieren


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2009)

Wenn dir die Ausführungen hier zu unlogisch sind, dann gucke doch mal hier:
Profibus Montagerichtlinie


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2009)

...bist du dir sicher das du auch wirklich ein richtiges Profibus Kabel hast...?
Das Kabel hat schon seine Eigenarten, andere Buskabel sehen unter umständen genauso aus haben abere andere Elektrische eigneschaften...


gruß helmut


----------



## Tobias2k9 (29 Januar 2009)

Nein habe 100% das gleiche Kabel, habe aber testweise auch ein Siemens genommen...selber Effekt -.-


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2009)

...wie sieht das mit den Steckern aus...? Da gibt es auch Qualitätsunterschiede. Ich möchte es ja nicht sagen aber die von Siemens sind meiner ansicht nach die besten....

...Mess doch mal die Adern nach und kontrolliere den Schirm, sind die Drähte wirklich gut unter den klemmen, hat sich vielleicht vom Schirm ein kleines Äderchen gelöst und macht einen Schluß, sind die Leitungen richtig angeklemmt d.h. die Stecker haben in der Regel einen Ausgang und einen Eingang, sind die Abschlußwiderstände wirklich richtig geschaltet usw....


----------



## talentfrei (21 Februar 2009)

*noch aktuell??*

Besteht das Problem noch? schon mal die Verdrahtung des vorletzten Teilnehmers überprüft? Klingt für mich nach nem Ader-dreher (A-B vertauscht). Hatte hatte das auch erst vor kurzem!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2009)

Leider ist es so das man von gelösten Problemen selten eine Rückmeldung bekommt.

Schade eigentlich


----------



## Sensor_People (24 Februar 2009)

*Abfrackprämie*

Procentec bietet eine Art Abwrackprämie für den PBT3

damit sollten die Busphysikalischen Probleme erkannt werden.

Das mit der Terminierung durch Profibussteckern (auch wennes sehr hochwertige sind) hatte ich schon des öfteren. hier einfach mit dem Scope reinmessen.

ciao und viel Erfolg.


----------

